# Registration is now open for all 4 of Vicious Cycles Gran Fondos



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

Ephrata 3-14

Followed by Goldendale, then Leavenworth and back by popular (WTF?) Winthrop demand.

Limited spots, get signed up.


Vicious Cycle | cycling and event promotion


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

Signed up. Ephrata is about my favorite race/event ride anywhere.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

ACree said:


> Signed up. Ephrata is about my favorite race/event ride anywhere.


Jake puts on a great event. None are for the faint of heart, but all are friendly.

Have you done Winthrop or Leavenworth editions?


----------



## plantdude (Sep 29, 2011)

These look like a blast, albeit a painful one. Wish they weren't so far from the Bay Area.


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

I agree. Excellent courses and good organization, friendly. Good value compared to lots of events that are overpriced and focus too much on fluff instead of quality.

I did all three last year (and all years of Ephrata prior that I know of - since 2010?). They're all great courses. Ephata is certainly the most accessible for the average rider, and the most road bike friendly by far. Leavenworth convinced me I needed a disc brake cross bike. Winthrop has epic views and epic climbing, and goes to areas I'd never been to and probably never would have otherwise. IIRC there was 6000 feet of climbing in the first 30 miles.



OldEndicottHiway said:


> Jake puts on a great event. None are for the faint of heart, but all are friendly.
> 
> Have you done Winthrop or Leavenworth editions?


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

Goldendale is coming up this weekend. Looks like another good one. Looking forward to riding somewhere all new (to me).


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

I forgot post about this years Fondo series in Washington and the first one is now over...Thank God, what a brutal ride yesterday was.
In the 2015 there will be

Gran Fondo Goldendale
Gran Fondo Ellensburg (?) planning
Gran Fondo Leavenworth
Grand Fondo Winthrop
Head over to rideviciouscycle.com for all the dates and details as well as info on the Fat Tire Series!


----------

